# Forenbersicht > Surfspots & Reiseinfos >  >  DWC-Bsum !!

## Piggy

Hey Leute!
Sind hier 'n paar Leute aus Norddeutschland(d.h Dithmarschen)??
Jedenfalls ist in Bsum DWC!!!-bzw. Fun-Sporttage-->Also ist da auch ohne Wind was los!Endlich mal ne Veranstaltung in meiner Nhe!!!
Kommt da mal hin!!!!!

   Cu Piggy

----------

